# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  Unable to install Kaspersky Security 2011

## NLKoering

Even after running virus removal software, I'm still unable to install software.

----------


## olejah

Close/unload all the programs 

Switch off:
- Antivirus and, if you have - Firewall.

- Execute following script in Manual Healing



```
begin
 SearchRootkit(true, true);
 SetAVZGuardStatus(true);
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fgdxbus.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fgdscsi.sys','');
 QuarantineFile('M:\autorun.inf','');
 QuarantineFile('M:\WDSetup.exe','');  
 BC_ImportAll;
 ExecuteWizard('TSW',2,2,true);
 BC_Activate;
 RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot:
- Execute following script in Manual Healing



```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');    
end.
```

- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip here: upload_virus_eng.

----------


## NLKoering

Do I wait for a response on how to fix things or is it fixed now?

----------


## olejah

No, we have to check some files. I need file *quarantine.zip* uploaded, like I said earlier.

----------


## NLKoering

You received my uploaded file, correct?  I just wanted to make sure.

----------


## olejah

No, we didn't, have you uploaded *C:\quarantine.zip* by this link?

----------


## NLKoering

I tried again tonight and I get a message telling me it's already been uploaded before.

----------

